# Favorite cut of beef



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

What's your favorite cut of beef? For my money, nothing beats the marbled, fatty goodness of a medium-rare Ribeye. Wash it down with a hearty Zinfandel and I reach Nirvana.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*favorite cut*

Porterhouse for me. You get the best of two great cuts of meat.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

while the rib eye is a close second, porterhouse gets my vote....simply salted with some olive oil and a bit of pepper, then the zin


----------



## Calle (Jun 5, 2008)

I've only had porterhouse steak once, and it's by far one of the best pieces of meat I've ever eaten.

The cut is rather rare here in Sweden, and it was at Keenes Steakhouse in New York I ordered it.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

I go the same as TMMKC, ribeye with Zin. Porterhouse is good but it doesn't have the fatty goodness of a nice ribeye.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Porterhouse in San Antonio*

Bolner's Meat Market in San Antonio has some of the best Porterhouse cuts around. They'll cut to order.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

The first steak I ever ordered, in fourth grade, was a porterhouse. Since then, I've grown to love a good ribeye.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

The best steak I ever had was a Porterhouse at the Metropolitan Grill in Seattle. The second best was a rib-eye at the Stockyard in Nashville. But for cooking them myself, the rib-eye wins my vote.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I used to cook ribeyes at home and order filets or strips when I had steak at a restaurant. The extra fat gives the ribeye extra forgiveness for the unprofessional cook. I now enjoy ribeyes so much that they are all I order now. Had a great bone in ribeye with a parmesan crust at Gibson's in Chicago last week.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Standing rib roast with aus jus and horseradish, baked potato, al dente green beans with kosher salt.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

dks202 said:


> Bolner's Meat Market in San Antonio has some of the best Porterhouse cuts around. They'll cut to order.


Thats so incredibly rare these days (listen to me talk like I'm not 31). I have one butcher shop in Brooklyn that cuts Porterhouse and Rib Eye to order...and they trim the fat so nicely...

Just threw two PHouses on the grill here in HHI last night....delicious....seasoned one with salt and pepper and the other with some Gullah spices I bought at the City Market in Charleston...so good.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Here in Texas....*

I notice one other poster from Texas and couldn't resist a vote for something purely from the Lone Star State. I by whole beef tenderloin from a small packing house in north east Texas, take them home, clean them up and slice them into 3/4" steaks. I then double bread them and make the best chicken fried steak in the world. My vote for a steak out is the bone-in rib-eye at Dickie Brennan's in New Orleans.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Filet wrapped in bacon is excellent.

Frankly, any good piece of steak is excellent, so everything else is in the second place spot by a hair.


----------



## suitntieguy (Nov 1, 2007)

I should really turn you guys on to Bryan Flannery Steaks...... There is no other meat. Period. His private reserve 40 day aged steaks are the best on the planet. If you don't mind paying 50 bucks for a ribeye let me know and I will provide you with his information.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't really have a particular favorite cut of beef (seasoning and portion size is more important), but my favorite steak is the porcini-crusted, balsamic-glazed del monico at the Capital Grille.


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

A good porterhouse from Hy's in Guam is my current all-time favorite...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While my choice was Porterhouse, if it had been specified in the poll, Standing Rib Roast, from whence we are gifted with the ever so succulent Prime Rib (we are talking 'verging on decadence' here!), would have certainly been a close second!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

harland said:


> A good porterhouse from Hy's in Guam is my current all-time favorite...


Wonder how long it takes to get shipped there...


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

marinated flank steak is the cheapest and my favorite.


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

To all ribeye fans: ask your butcher for _bone-in_ ribeye. When I ordered mine, his eyebrows went up and he said "Ah, at last a man who knows a good steak."


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

MarkfromMD said:


> marinated flank steak is the cheapest and my favorite.


At home I grill top sirloin. (Usually -$5/lb and quite good!!)

Out it's prime rib or filet.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

Used to love my filet.. then fell in love with rib-eye... now back to filet..


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

My favorite is bone in rib eye, but it is off the menu until I get my triglycerides under control...


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually like flank steak - with a simple Verte of olive oil and parsley. Cooked and cut properly, it has great taste and texture.

Rib eye is probably my favorite cut, of those in your poll.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Steak - Bife Lomo, 
Roast - fore rib of beef, 
or a properly made steak and kidney pie using beef shin, or Boeuf Bourguignon


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Dingo McPhee said:


> To all ribeye fans: ask your butcher for _bone-in_ ribeye. When I ordered mine, his eyebrows went up and he said "Ah, at last a man who knows a good steak."


Agreed, and I'm married to the daughter of a butcher. She selects all cuts. (I select the wines.)


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

The whole foods near me has a great skirt steaks. They are pretty foolproof on the grill, and have has a perfect fat/meat ratio. It's like a long thin, even width strip of meat, not a flank steak.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

+1 on the bone-in Ribeye

I didn't realize what I was missing as I recently converted from the NY Strip


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

+1 on bone-in ribeye. Slow-roasted.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Like most here, I'm also a bone-in ribeye kind o' guy.


----------



## MinnMD (May 6, 2008)

*Bison*

Bison, the hump.

MinnMD


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

RIB EYE - Bone in or not, they're both delicious! I get my happiness at Bristol Farms.

Recently on PAUSE because HDL/LDL out of balance.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

suitntieguy said:


> I should really turn you guys on to Bryan Flannery Steaks...... There is no other meat. Period. His private reserve 40 day aged steaks are the best on the planet. If you don't mind paying 50 bucks for a ribeye let me know and I will provide you with his information.


I have to second this recommendation. I believe that these are the finest dry-aged prime steaks one can order--even better then Lobel's in my opinion (and cheaper).

As for cuts, I go back and forth between ribeye and filet, but I have had a great dry-aged prime New York strip that was excellent even though I normally don't lilke strip steaks as well.


----------



## diamondcut (Nov 1, 2009)

I had Kobe beef this winter break. Of their A4 and A5 grade (the top 2 grades). Absolutely exquisite.


----------

